# Im 18, 6 feet tall and 150 pounds. Is this bad?



## SoulAssasins (Nov 2, 2005)

I usually play football every weekend and even though I LOVE to play football one guy who plays football alot in my neighborhood said that I should be about 180-190 pounds right now. That's seriously along way to go. How can I go about reaching that weight?

Would drinking alot of soda help me get there? 

I just don't want to lose my speed or my vertical leap I guess.


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

Drinking soda is not the way to do it. It just adds fat. If you want to bulk up, you should do a traditional mass building type of weight training program. They are all over the net and muscle and fitness mag. has some in nearly every issue.


----------



## Solstice 67 (Feb 7, 2006)

SoulAssasins said:


> Would drinking alot of soda help me get there?


You would be better off to drink pi$$!

You are only 18. The average age when your epiphyseal cartilage stops dividing and turns to bone is 20. Complete ossification of your bones occurs by age 25. Your frame will still fill out even if you do not get any taller.

At 18 I was around 150lbs and 6ft tall. At 22 I was 185 with a 3.5% body fat and still only 6ft.

Exercise and a sound diet, that is what you should look for.


----------



## Sythke21 (Mar 23, 2005)

i am 6ft2, i was 160lbs, 2 years ago. now im 206 lbs and growing. 
serisouly treat this program as your new bible. follow it word for word and yourll be rewarded greatly.
http://www.geocities.com/elitemadcow1/5 ... ar_5x5.htm


----------

